# how dose this sound



## seven11junkey (Sep 9, 2005)

90g tank with 
1clown knife
1 eel
1 arowana
2baracuda
1 shovel nose cat

idk if it will be to crowded but from what i head the general rule is 1in of fish = 1g

clown will be about 15
eel will be like 10
aro i think get like up to 20
baracuda get 10 so thats 20
snc is around 12(not sure)

if i can i would put a albino tiger oscar in there too or some other Cichlid


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

i don't think that will work. aro's need at least 125g. and i think that is a bit too many fish. what kind of eel are you panning on getting?
your tank will end up looking something like this when everything is full grown....


----------



## seven11junkey (Sep 9, 2005)

seven11junkey said:


> 90g tank with
> 1clown knife
> 1 eel
> 1 arowana
> ...


idk exactly what it is but i call it a eel
Bichir
(Polypterus ornatipinnis)

i mite get a bigger tank but what could i fit in the tank besides the clown and eel because i alredy own them


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

seven11junkey said:


> 90g tank with
> 1 clown knife hell no
> 1 eel what kind
> 1 arowana wont work
> ...


aros need like 150+ gallon tanks
clown knife 150+ gallon tanks
baracuda 150+ gallon tanks, i think
shovel nose cat 150+ gallon tanks


----------



## seven11junkey (Sep 9, 2005)

ok i am so lost but w/e

i have a 8in aro and a 6in clown knife if i put them in a 150g tank how long would it take for them to out grow it

i was reading this on a fish profile site and how dose this work?
From: Journeyman
Date:12/07/2002
I have a silver arawana 16 to 18 inches long , magnificent fish , I feed 10 to 15 crickets a day for high protein content and as much krill as he wants . I have him in 90 gal. with 11 in. dojo loach , 2 13in. clownknifes , a 10 in. cavecat , and a 7 in. dragon goby . I can also pet mine with two fingers as he is my most friendly fish . Excellent asset to your tank if you have room ! Mine is as friendly as a puppy .


----------



## Clown_Loach_King (Aug 28, 2004)

seven11junkey said:


> 90g tank with
> 1clown knife
> 1 eel
> 1 arowana
> ...


This sounds a lot like a friend of mines tank, he has a 300 gallon and those fish need every inch of it.

The 1 inch rule doesn't really work. You can't put a 3 foot aro. in a 37 gallon tank.


----------



## seven11junkey (Sep 9, 2005)

well i have the aro the knife and the eel in a 29 gallon tank now and the guy at the pet store said that they are not crowded in that tank now the aro is 8in the knife6 and eel 6 and they are doing fine


----------



## Clown_Loach_King (Aug 28, 2004)

seven11junkey said:


> well i have the aro the knife and the eel in a 29 gallon tank now and the guy at the pet store said that they are not crowded in that tank now the aro is 8in the knife6 and eel 6 and they are doing fine


Those fish are way to overcrowded. They probably don't have any room to turn around and they need to be in a least a 90 gallon tank right now.

How are often are you doing water changes?


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Like the others said already a 90 gallon is too small. A 150 gallon sounds more like it, but will be to small for all those fish as well. Besides taht it is not the number of gallons that counts, but the dimensions of the tank. Big fish need room to turn around comfortable, so the tank must be wide enough as well.

If you want to know more about aro's this might be a handy link:

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=92321


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

yeah thats very overcrowded, honestly fish like the shovel nose cat, arowana, and clown knife shouldnt even be sold in petstores, they need an aquarium that is literly huge, and justy about no one had a tank big enough. just like jd man said they take up the whol 300g and im sure even that size dosnt do them justice. yeah alot of fish stores will lie or jsut dont kno, so they can make a sale. I work at one and we can order all these fish but we never get them in cuz we kno there sjut goin to have a horrible life. its pretty sad.


----------



## Rallysman (Oct 21, 2005)

Noob here!

I have a 24" silver arowana, 12+" Clown knife, 12" jag, 14" channel cat and a 10" red oscar in my 300, and in my oppinion i dont have enough tank. None of my fish are done growing. They have plenty of room for now but in the future I'm going to have to make some changes. I dont think an arowana (Assuming its a silver or black) would be a good fit for a 150 by its self, let alone adding all of those other fish that get huge. You are also trying to mix a lot of personalities that could possibly conflict.

I agree with the inch per gallon rule being bogus. Does anyone think i could put a 300" fish in my tank


----------



## seven11junkey (Sep 9, 2005)

well i am going to put the arowana in the 150 with the clown knife for now and then put in some african syclids.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

That would be mixing fish that do best in completely different types of water. African Cichlids like hard, alkaline water and Silver Arowanas do best in soft, slightly acidic to neutral water. However, if all fish are properly acclimated then they should do okay. But, African Cichlids can be quite nippy and might cause a problem for the Arowana till it gets large enough to eat them.


----------



## Clown_Loach_King (Aug 28, 2004)

Rallysman said:


> well i am going to put the arowana in the 150 with the clown knife for now and then put in some african syclids.


Please do some research on your fish before you decide to do anything with them. Like draco said, african cichlids won't work for too long.


----------



## seven11junkey (Sep 9, 2005)

well im gona have to smash some ones face at the pet store then either for liying or for being a moron
and i try to do some research i thought cichlids would be good becuase they dont grow to big but also wont get eaten

mabe a shol of silver$'s ?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Here's a link to my Silver Arowana profile if that helps.


----------



## seven11junkey (Sep 9, 2005)

ok well my aro is 8in now how long will it take him to grow to about 18 or 20in 
if i dont feed him like a pig.


----------



## Rallysman (Oct 21, 2005)

seven11junkey said:


> ok well my aro is 8in now how long will it take him to grow to about 18 or 20in
> if i dont feed him like a pig.


They grow really fast, and if you starve it you arent going to have a healthy aro. If you cant keep it do the right thing and find it a better home :nod:


----------



## seven11junkey (Sep 9, 2005)

Rallysman said:


> ok well my aro is 8in now how long will it take him to grow to about 18 or 20in
> if i dont feed him like a pig.


They grow really fast, and if you starve it you arent going to have a healthy aro. If you cant keep it do the right thing and find it a better home :nod:
[/quote]
ok so how fast is really fast are we takin a year till he is 20 in or 6 months or 4 years i need a number plz


----------



## thornton_851 (Jan 2, 2005)

dude, if u cant upgrade your tank anytime real soon, just get rid of the fish....... i know u dont wanna, but u also gotta think about what the fish wants.......


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

seven11junkey said:


> ok well my aro is 8in now how long will it take him to grow to about 18 or 20in
> if i dont feed him like a pig.


They grow really fast, and if you starve it you arent going to have a healthy aro. If you cant keep it do the right thing and find it a better home :nod:
[/quote]
ok so how fast is really fast are we takin a year till he is 20 in or 6 months or 4 years i need a number plz
[/quote]

My old Silver reached 23" in about 2 years' time. All the other Silvers I've had have had similar growth rates. My Black grew a little slower and my Jardini has the slowest rate of growth.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

the shovels could work, providing they are lima shovels, and not something like a zebra or tiger

eel depends on what kind, something like a zig-zag could work, but not a tyre or fire

as mentioned these fish have specific care, and could not be all mixed.

a small ray like p. scobina could work depending on who you ask, i personally wouldnt but many would, that would be a really unq, providing you take care of it well, as they are not exactly begginners fish

limas are really cool though, id look into those if i were you, 3 would be more then fine in there


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Tibs said:


> the shovels could work, providing they are lima shovels, and not something like a zebra or tiger
> 
> eel depends on what kind, something like a zig-zag could work, but not a tyre or fire
> 
> ...


I thought shovel's got alittle bigger than 2ft in a home aquarium? If so that woudnt work, you'd need atleast a 2ft wide tank mininum, and 90 gallons are 18" wide i believe


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

mauls said:


> the shovels could work, providing they are lima shovels, and not something like a zebra or tiger
> 
> eel depends on what kind, something like a zig-zag could work, but not a tyre or fire
> 
> ...


I thought shovel's got alittle bigger than 2ft in a home aquarium? If so that woudnt work, you'd need atleast a 2ft wide tank mininum, and 90 gallons are 18" wide i believe
[/quote]

like i said if they are limas that would be plenty of space, 3 limas could be kept in a 55.

TSN's get like 3ft, Tignirius get like 20", and limas get like 10"

yes you are right though, a tiger or zebra shovel would have to be STUFFED into a 90


----------



## seven11junkey (Sep 9, 2005)

well im going to put in my knife my aro and 2 limas and 5 silver $'s


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

seven11junkey said:


> well im going to put in my knife my aro and 2 limas and 5 silver $'s


im not sure if i can understand your noobish spelling and grammar, but are you gunna put a clown knife,a silver arrowanna, 2 lima shovels, and 5 silver dollars in a 90? cuz as stated an arrow and a clown knife both wont remotly fit in there


----------



## Rallysman (Oct 21, 2005)

seven11junkey said:


> well im going to put in my knife my aro and 2 limas and 5 silver $'s


You dont deserve to have these fish.


----------



## seven11junkey (Sep 9, 2005)

Tibs said:


> well im going to put in my knife my aro and 2 limas and 5 silver $'s


im not sure if i can understand your noobish spelling and grammar, but are you gunna put a clown knife,a silver arrowanna, 2 lima shovels, and 5 silver dollars in a 90? cuz as stated an arrow and a clown knife both wont remotly fit in there
[/quote]
REED DA POST BEFOR U POST I HAVE A 150G NOOB


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

god, i wish every person started out here with 1500+ posts and a common sence of 'how to talk on the internet for dummies'

that clown knife will out grow that tank(150, sorry i didnt read that 150 part, but it dont make it much better), and depending who you talk to so will the arrow

i find it kinda sad that people like this that just start out get 150's, hell even 90's, while many of us that are well experienced are stuck with 30-50gs

whoever you are, i think its about time you learned how to take care of neons in a 10, itll give you some good experience


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Tibs said:


> god, i wish every person started out here with 1500+ posts and a common sence of 'how to talk on the internet for dummies'
> 
> that clown knife will out grow that tank(150, sorry i didnt read that 150 part, but it dont make it much better), and depending who you talk to so will the arrow
> 
> ...


I highly suggest you quit talking down on people in your posts. You arent any better especially with your grammar and spelling. No where in his posts did I see him stating that he's going to put all those fish in his tank permanently. Hence why he is asking how long it takes for the aro and other fish to outgrow the tank. Just by looking at your own sig, each of your tanks contains at least 1 fish that will definately outgrow that tank yet you still keep them. And just a heads up, it doesnt matter how many posts a member have, they all deserve the same level or respect. If all you're going to do is talk down on someone, you should seriously consider staying out of all these threads for good.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Tibs said:


> but are you *gunna* put a clown knife,a silver *arrowanna*, 2 lima shovels, and 5 silver dollars in a 90? *cuz* as stated an arrow and a clown knife both wont *remotly* fit in there


You, sir, are an idiot.


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)




----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

tibs, do you think you're some sort of god? you've not kept half of the fish you act like you're an authority of and the other half you neglect in your overstocking of tiny tanks.

and please, you're 14 and from the looks of it, probably aren't the most popular kid in school. so don't talk sh*t about people to boost your own self esteem because you got your lunch money stolen by deebo.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Wow.... I feel so much love in this thread









Why don't we keep this on one topic?


----------



## seven11junkey (Sep 9, 2005)

jan said:


> Wow.... I feel so much love in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have started a WAR!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

you should note that the 1" of fish per gallon rule applies primarily to slim bodied fish... like tetras, guppies, etc. the individual activities of the species of fish also need to be taken into consideration.

150 may not be large enough for your current combination in the end is what i think most people are trying to get at, so calm down, take a breath, and consider how you are going to approach your fish that are going to outgrow your tank.


----------



## seven11junkey (Sep 9, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> you should note that the 1" of fish per gallon rule applies primarily to slim bodied fish... like tetras, guppies, etc. the individual activities of the species of fish also need to be taken into consideration.
> 
> 150 may not be large enough for your current combination in the end is what i think most people are trying to get at, so calm down, take a breath, and consider how you are going to approach your fish that are going to outgrow your tank.


well what i am plaing on doing is geting the 150 now for clown knife and aro and by the time either of them out grows that tank i will get another 150 or 180 or somthing


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

seven11junkey said:


> you should note that the 1" of fish per gallon rule applies primarily to slim bodied fish... like tetras, guppies, etc. the individual activities of the species of fish also need to be taken into consideration.
> 
> 150 may not be large enough for your current combination in the end is what i think most people are trying to get at, so calm down, take a breath, and consider how you are going to approach your fish that are going to outgrow your tank.


well what i am plaing on doing is geting the 150 now for clown knife and aro and by the time either of them out grows that tank i will get another 150 or 180 or somthing
[/quote]

I don't think getting another would matter...24" wide really doesn't cut it for a full-grown Silver Arowana or Clown Knife. You'd have to look at something in the range of 30" wide or larger.


----------



## seven11junkey (Sep 9, 2005)

dracofish said:


> you should note that the 1" of fish per gallon rule applies primarily to slim bodied fish... like tetras, guppies, etc. the individual activities of the species of fish also need to be taken into consideration.
> 
> 150 may not be large enough for your current combination in the end is what i think most people are trying to get at, so calm down, take a breath, and consider how you are going to approach your fish that are going to outgrow your tank.


well what i am plaing on doing is geting the 150 now for clown knife and aro and by the time either of them out grows that tank i will get another 150 or 180 or somthing
[/quote]

I don't think getting another would matter...24" wide really doesn't cut it for a full-grown Silver Arowana or Clown Knife. You'd have to look at something in the range of 30" wide or larger.
[/quote] 
ya i relized that about and hour after i made the post but thats ok my local pet store sells large 180g 60long 20 high 35 wide but the clown should be ok dont ya think? i mean this clown in the pic dosent look to crowded for tank space if he was alone


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

seven11junkey said:


> you should note that the 1" of fish per gallon rule applies primarily to slim bodied fish... like tetras, guppies, etc. the individual activities of the species of fish also need to be taken into consideration.
> 
> 150 may not be large enough for your current combination in the end is what i think most people are trying to get at, so calm down, take a breath, and consider how you are going to approach your fish that are going to outgrow your tank.


well what i am plaing on doing is geting the 150 now for clown knife and aro and by the time either of them out grows that tank i will get another 150 or 180 or somthing
[/quote]

I don't think getting another would matter...24" wide really doesn't cut it for a full-grown Silver Arowana or Clown Knife. You'd have to look at something in the range of 30" wide or larger.
[/quote] 
ya i relized that about and hour after i made the post but thats ok my local pet store sells large 180g 60long 20 high 35 wide but the clown should be ok dont ya think? i mean this clown in the pic dosent look to crowded for tank space if he was alone








[/quote]

That tank hurts my eyes.









To me, if the fish is longer than the tank is wide, then generally the tank is too small...especially for a "stiff as a board" Knife.


----------



## seven11junkey (Sep 9, 2005)

well he is going to have to live in there for a while hes not very big now so i can figure somthing out later on i am kinda thinking of a large tank to build on the porch mabe a huge tank like 1080g cuz i have a large area thats 12ft by 4 feet and i could make a large sump for filtration and stuff probly would not cost to much for acrylic or w/e i would need to make it (just an idea dont poke fun) these are my first fish who have needed this much room 
i have had many other kind of fish and after i got 2 pacu from walmart and they grew huge i promised never to let my fish be unhappy again. so what would you guys do in my situation with 2 large fish?


----------

